# Why I Returned My Canon C70



## DPhotoR (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm a life-long Canon user and love their products.

I received my C70 last week. Unfortunately, the lenses outlined in the manual as compatible with the C70 are not correct. When Canon announced the C70, I was aware that only 3 EF lenses were compatible with the C70. I planned to wait until my 400 and 600mm lenses were compatible with the C70. From announcement to release, I kept in contact with CPS. I asked the same question...when will Canon list the EF lenses compatible with the C70? The answer: Once Canon releases the manual, it will list all of the compatible EF, EF-S and Cinema lenses. 

When Canon released the manual, I was jubilant (pages 203-204). I placed my pre-order and waited. When the C70 arrived, I attached the 600mm via the Canon 0.71x Mount Adapter and took it for a test drive. When I downloaded the video, the first thing I noticed was a considerable amount of vignetting. Almost like it had a fisheye lens. The other issue is that I could not find the setting to record in [email protected] I got on the phone with CPS and they began troubleshooting the issue. Within the C70 menu, there is a setting where you can update the camera based on the attached lens. However, that option was grayed-out. In addition, the rep tried to identify how to set the C70 to record in [email protected] After confirming that the 600mm was compatible with the C70, the rep placed me on hold and escalated the matter. After an approximately 10 minute wait, the rep returned and confirmed the C70 could only record [email protected] in the slow or fast motion setting. The rep then added, "while I was waiting for an answer from a senior level specialists, I googled the C70. Every article and YouTube review began with the same comment 'this camera can record [email protected]'. They all failed to mention that it was only possible in slow or fast motion setting. It is very misleading." With respect to the 400mm and 600mm lenses, turns out that even though the manual clearly states which EF lenses will work with the C70 when combined with a Canon EF to RF Mount Adapter (Canon makes three EF to RF mount adapters), Canon did to include the caveat that the 0.71x only works with 3 EF lenses (as of September 2020). Canon will, in the future, release updates for other lenses but no timeline is available. I specifically purchased the C70 because of the 0.71x Mount Adapter since it would eliminate cropping. I do not have any information for the EF-S or Cinema lenses. I do not recall the exact words, but the rep made a comment that they were not surprised Canon missed this detail.

I next rang the East Coast store where I purchased the C70. After I explained what happened, the rep there made an almost identical comment on how this did not surprise them and that Canon has done similar things in the past which infuriates its customers. This is the first time I've ever reported a negative comment with Canon.

I will continue capturing video with my 1D x and when and if Canon provides a firmware update for the 400 and 600mm lenses, I will revisit the C70.
I'm so bummed. I planned to use the C70 as a starting point to transition to RF while maintaining my EF lenses.


----------



## TravelerNick (Jan 22, 2021)

I don't understand the need for speedbooster. If you don't use it your 400mm has an effective focal length of 640mm. Your 600mm becomes a 840mm. 

The speedbooster is aimed at wide/ultra wide lenses. 

Quite a few people buy crop sensor cameras to get that bump.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 22, 2021)

TravelerNick said:


> I don't understand the need for speedbooster. If you don't use it your 400mm has an effective focal length of 640mm. Your 600mm becomes a 840mm.
> 
> The speedbooster is aimed at wide/ultra wide lenses.



And if he wants to shoot with a focal length equivalent to 400mm? Good 300mm lenses are more expensive than the 0.71x adapter.


----------



## DPhotoR (Jan 22, 2021)

One of the details I left out is that I am selling the 400mm to a friend. I know some photogs like the crop (increased focal length), but I am not interested. However, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TravelerNick (Jan 23, 2021)

Antono Refa said:


> And if he wants to shoot with a focal length equivalent to 400mm? Good 300mm lenses are more expensive than the 0.71x adapter.



The OP vignetting issues won't be fixed by a firmware fix. He needs a speedbooster designed for those long lenses. A relatively small market.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 23, 2021)

TravelerNick said:


> The OP vignetting issues won't be fixed by a firmware fix.



True.



TravelerNick said:


> He needs a speedbooster designed for those long lenses.



I wasn't aware speedbooster design was dependent on attached lens' focal length. If anything, I thought longer lenses were the easy case.



TravelerNick said:


> A relatively small market.



That would be my guess.

Anyway, that does not invalidate DPhotoR's post - the C70 does not work well for the small market of people who want to use it with long lenses without crop. If I was in that small market, I would appreciate this post.


----------



## DPhotoR (Feb 2, 2021)

Some of the New York stores updated the C70 verbiage from "4k 120 fps" to "Hi-Speed UHD 4K 120p". In retrospect, I should have asked why Canon included the statement "...frame rates up to...". After all, if the camera captures 4k 120 fps, there would be no reason to include "up to". I'll be keeping an eye out for this in the future.


----------



## kten (May 25, 2021)

TravelerNick said:


> I don't understand the need for speedbooster. If you don't use it your 400mm has an effective focal length of 640mm. Your 600mm becomes a 840mm.
> 
> The speedbooster is aimed at wide/ultra wide lenses.
> 
> Quite a few people buy crop sensor cameras to get that bump.


He may need the extra FoV or light gathering. The effective focal length thing is commonly misunderstood and gets thrown around a lot when it simply isn't true as the focal length remains the same no matter the sensor as the optics don't change, just cropping off obviously changes FoV. The magnification and fl related compression and so on are all obviously equal because the lens hasn't changed. I understand you're not the source of the myth and many pros are guilty of proagating it too despite it has been debunked and clarified endlessly it persists.


----------



## EsvinSof (May 28, 2021)




----------

